# bleeding without hemmies



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

I told my doctor a few years ago that there was often some blood on the tissue after a BM. I was sent to the hospital to check whether I had hemmies, which I didn't. Not a very pleasant experience, but I am a bit wimpy! Anyway, I still get the spots of blood on the tissue, and I was just wondering where on earth it is coming from! Can anyone help me?


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

I get the same thing which is why they thought I had Chrons at first. I was told that its probably because its so irritated down there from going to the washroom so often. Small cuts and stuff. Hope that helps!Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

I have the same problem and think it's just irritation from having irregular bowels or something.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I don't necessarily qualify as a young adult, but I saw this , and felt I should comment.First of all, I would mention it to the dr. again, if you haven't in awhile . That doesn't mean it's anything serious, but it's good to keep him/her informed.If the blood is bright red, it usually means it's fresh and close to the opening.. which is a good sign. If it's black or very dark in color, that would indicate old blood, higher up in the intestinal tract, and would need to be investigated.I hope that helps.Take care,Jeanne


----------



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks everyone! It sounds like the cuts thing, the blood is bright red. It's just scary when you see blood!


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

Bright red would most likely be a fissure/hemmie, dark red needs investigating.I've had a fissure for 6years, it comes and goes, sometimes it can get so bad that it drips from my bum, and i have to sit there and wait for it to stop dripping, then your hands get covered in blood or you use so much loo roll that the toilet gets blocked. If i didnt laugh i think i'd cry.Gaz


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Lizzie, i would also suggest that you go back to the doctor and mention it. It might be worth a check anyway, although it is probably nothing serious seeing as it is only a little blood and that is is bright red.Hope you feel better soon.


----------

